# Back pack sprayers



## Bigsnowdog (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Hardi back pack sprayer I bought 25 years ago to use in my reforestation projects and now they don't offer parts for it.

I am curious if you have opinions on a good back pack sprayer, good with respect to quality and durability and parts availability.

I want one for spot spraying. I also consider the kind that is just a tank that you carry, but it gets tiresome carrying that way after a while.

Any recommendations?

Thank you.


----------



## caotropheus (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.solousa.com/store/browse/backpack_sprayers.html

Anyone of these will do. Just choose the one that suits you best.


----------

